# Headphones???



## Dechaine (Apr 5, 2011)

So, last season I used my Turtle beach gaming headphones around my neck for tune while going down the slopes. They worked well and stood up to the cold temperatures. They broke recently however and I was looking to replace them with a set of high quality ones. What do you guys recommend for pretty damn cold temperatures and for wearing over the ears or around the neck?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

if you're not opposed to rocking a helmet, the Bern Watts helmet has good sound. The ear flaps have speakers incorporated into them, so your ears stay warm and you can still hear your tunes.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Dechaine said:


> So, last season I used my Turtle beach gaming headphones around my neck for tune while going down the slopes. They worked well and stood up to the cold temperatures. They broke recently however and I was looking to replace them with a set of high quality ones. What do you guys recommend for pretty damn cold temperatures and for wearing over the ears or around the neck?


BAHAHAHAH, you rode with a gaming headset? WoW.......
Sorry, but that would be too funny, i use cheap sony in ear one's....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I use cheap in-ear buds because I wear a helmet. I used to use the built in speakers, but they crapped out a while back.

Just grabbed some JVC HAFX1X for the coming season. They're decent. Great bass, but the highs are a little harsh. Nothing some equalizing can't take care of, but IMO, they require some equalizing.

Amazon.com: JVC HAFX1X Headphone, Xtreme-Xplosivs: Electronics

I have these for home and travel use. Pretty much anything not active. 

Amazon.com: Ultrasone HFI-580 S-Logic Surround Sound Professional Headphones: Electronics

So fucking sick.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

i like the in ear headphones. you can buy some good skullcandys in ear or over and they have life time warranty which is pretty cool.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ChiTownRon said:


> i like the in ear headphones. you can buy some good skullcandys in ear or over and they have life time warranty which is pretty cool.


At least half the price you're paying is to cover the marketing. LOTS of better stuff out there for a lot less outside of Skullcandy, Beats, etc. But, you're right, at least Skullcandy does have a great warranty.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> At least half the price you're paying is to cover the marketing. LOTS of better stuff out there for a lot less outside of Skullcandy, Beats, etc. But, you're right, at least Skullcandy does have a great warranty.


Yeah there definitely is a lot better stuff but i'm satisfied with the 30$ skullcandys that i actually bought for 15$ haha :thumbsup:


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a pair of skull candy cassettes and by far they are better than any of the other affordable ones. Snowboard friendly with good sound quality ! I've had the Skull Candy Lowriders and the Phillips Oneil Stretch as well. Cassette Has the best sound quality with good bass.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I used my kids old skull candy ear buds. Works for me. 
It's more for when I'm riding alone. If I'm with someone I enjoy chatting so I turn them off


----------



## Dechaine (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I was looking for more on-ear or over ear headphones because I'd like to use them for other things too besides snowboarding. I might just get bother buds and some solid on-ears to wear over a toque or around my neck. I just don't know which ones


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How much do you want to spend?

I always ride with cheap headphones because they take a beating.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't spend more then $10-$20 if it where me. Snowboarding can be abusive to electronics. I go through a pair or two a season and wouldn't want to do that with 100$ buds. Even the best headphones can crack under the cold weather. I use to use my smartphone for tunes untill I cracked my screen. Now I know better, so I just bought a cheapo $30 mp3 player and my $800 smartphone stays in the car lol :dunno:


p.s. I have some turtle beach px5's and would never dream of taking them snowboarding let alone outside


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, that's another reason I always go with earbuds. You can actually get some decent quality earbuds under $20. That gets a lot tougher for over the ear.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

For earbuds I recommendJVC Marshmellows for $10.75 or JVC Air Cushion for $28.99 
There both pretty comfortable for wearing all day and both have great sound. (Although the marshmellows are sort of heavy on the bass)

When I bought the air cushions they where only $16.99 :laugh:

For over the head ones I would recommendSony MDR-ZX100 for $14.47 orJVC HARX700 for $33.24


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I use the Klipsch s4 buds I found them for 50 dollars on sale. Cnet also rated them best buds under 100.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've heard really good things about the philips/o'neill "the bend" headphones, i want to pick up a pair real bad but i don't know how it would work with a helmet. 

Otherwise i just rock skullcandy icons, they're durable and cheap, but still have good sound.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll pitch in real quick because headphones I've used have been mentioned.

I have Klipsch S4's and use them exclusively for exercising (gym, running, biking). They're definitely worth the money. I had been extremely skeptical at first because of the cord but it's actually held up wonderfully. And they definitely have great sound.

The Philips Stretches I bought on a whim because I needed headphones in a fix and they happened to be on sale without being skullcandy. They're good headphones. They don't get very loud but they cancel out a lot of other noise for a non canceling headphone. Really can't complain for the price. And the cord on them is also phenomenal.

Just my $.02


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have always found in ear uncomfortable. I just use in-helmet since I'm always riding with one on. They aren't great but who cares. Right now I got the ones that SC makes for Giro helms (they are all the same design wise). Look out the burton ones are hella craptacular...I went through like 4 pairs before I just switched brands.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a pair of cheap 20$ in ear headphones that i used until i ate shit hard and ripped the cords out with the buds still in my ears lol. I then bought the Uclear HBC-120 snow but havent had a chance to use it yet on the slopes, but they are kind of expensive . As far as good quality cans, beyerdynamics makes top notch ones (ive got the old DT770 pros 250ohm resistance w/ headroom mini amplifier), but i would never ever take them out on the slopes. Dont waste money on any "high end" stuff from skull candy or god forbid beats...


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

the xtreme xplosives are definetly great, i took the ear pads off my bern helmet so they dont get pushed into my ear and it works just fine, but my ears get cold so i have to wear a beanie but no biggie. i heard torstein is making a collab with kicker headphones, might wanna check those out


----------



## Dechaine (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had those JVC Marshmallows before and they were amazing for comfort just wearing them around, I think I'll go with those since I usually have a helmet on.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ChiTownRon said:


> i like the in ear headphones. you can buy some good skullcandys in ear or over and they have life time warranty which is pretty cool.


Last I heard they dropped the lifetime warranty. Probably because everyone breaks Skullcandys in 3 months or less now. They are complete garbage under $80. And I don't think you need that "high end" of a headphone to snowboard with.

Get some Aerial 7's. They're the same market concept as Skullcandy except they don't fall apart.

Completely untested but I'd wager the Nixon's would hold up as well.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Panasonic In-Ear Headphones (RPHJE120K) - Black : In-Ear/Earbud Headphones - Future Shop 


These are the earphones I use, and you can get them for 10$ at The Source. They are sick earbuds and They have very good sound quality, even disregarding how low their price is (man I sound like a panasonic rep). On my second pair cause I lost my first, and I'd definitely buy another if I lost them again


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

A great idea is too have your stupidest friend ride around with a boombox.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

RightCoastShred said:


> A great idea is too have your stupidest friend ride around with a boombox.


:laugh: I'll be that guy


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I use iPhone ear buds with remote control that straps to my wrist. The ear buds fit great between my ski mask and helmet. 

The remote control on my wrist is just what the doctor ordered when I want to crank, quiet, or skip the songs!


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

Skullcandy, Beats and any of the fashion headphones are all shockingly bad and overpriced. In fact a recent article demonstrated that most come from the same Chinese factory, albeit with different logos.
Check out Head-Fi.org if you want to see how badly they're regarded.

If you want to splash cash, Adidas and Sennheiser do some specific, waterproofed sports headphones with external iPod controls.
I have the looped in-ears from that range and the sound quality is predictably solid. The loops aren't the tightest, but then the helmet holds them perfect.

Failing that, I'd hit Amazon for looped in-ears by Phillips or Panasonic.
I found a particular model for about £6 by Phillips that was surprisingly good, so I ordered a few pairs.

So yeah, they're the two niches I'd check: specialist waterproof headphones; and borderline disposable. I wouldn't take anything worth more than £50 out on the mountain!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I use iPhone ear buds with remote control that straps to my wrist. The ear buds fit great between my ski mask and helmet.



don't your ears hurt like damnit after a few hours though?

I've found the ear buds included with apple products to be some of the most uncomfortable things ever, wonder if I'm alone :dunno:


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> don't your ears hurt like damnit after a few hours though?
> 
> I've found the ear buds included with apple products to be some of the most uncomfortable things ever, wonder if I'm alone :dunno:


your not alone, the stock apple ear buds are terrible, i tried to snowboard with them and they fell out everytime i moved an inch. and they sound like a dying goat


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the ear buds, apple or otherwise, because they sit nicely in my ear unlike the kind you have to insert into your lobe. 

It's a happy medium between the helmet style phones and the kind you have to insert.......... for me anyways.

I wear a ski mask, bank robber style, so anything that has to actually go in my ear is uncomfortable .


----------

